
Steve Ballmer owns more of Twitter (4%) than CEO Jack Dorsey - techbullets
http://recode.net/2015/10/16/steve-ballmer-is-investing-in-twitter-this-just-gets-better-and-better/
======
canow
sorry for his loss... Twitter appears to lack something from management.

